# Кнопочный и клавишный аккордеоны



## yav110455 (11 Янв 2011)

Вечер добрый.У меня есть кнопочный аккордеон Баркаролла профешинл.На одном сайте видел объявление о продаже точно такого,но клавишного аккордеона.Корпус,регистры,дизайн один в один.Не подскажите,а внутренняя начинка у него такая же,как и в кнопочном?А главное звук,такой же или другой?Я имею ввиду окрас,тембр.Надеюсь что вопрос не покажется глупым и кто-нибудь ответит на него.Заранее благодарю.Александр.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (11 Янв 2011)

Насчёт одинаковых моделей, по Вашему вопросу о звучании и тембре, есть мнения и в пользу клавишных аккордеонов, и наоборот. Форма инструмента и резонаторной камеры имеют влияние на звук. Но вот насчёт начинки модели, о которой Вы спрашиваете, я не располагаю информацией.


----------



## Vlad Gurzhi (11 Янв 2011)

У меня такой аккордеон,только в левой руке не обозначена модель.А такой баян один к одному я видел и слышал.Обозначение регистров такое же , но окраска звука мне показалась другой.Посмотреть на резонаторы и сравнить конечно интнресно было б.Размер клавиш чуть меньше стандартных по ширине идлине.Ломаной или ступенчатой деки нет, но общим звучанием доволен,год выпуска гдето:60-70 е.Единственная проблема ослабли пружины на клавишах,прижимающие клапана к деке.Если снять декоркрышку справа то пружины видны,один конец крепится к клавише другим крепится за язычок.Где достать новые?Подходят ли с других моделей?Прошу тоже совета.Спасибо.


----------

